# Magia por categorías > Magia de Cerca >  Hacer aparecer una rosa

## mike89

Hola que tal soy nuevo en el foro y uno de los trucos de magia que siempre me ha apasionado es saber aparecer una rosa de la nada.

Queria pedirles el favor si alguien me puede guiar para aprender a hacer este truquillo ya sea por algun librillo o si me pueden dejar un link para poder aprenderlo a hacer

Muchas gracias por sus respuestas de ante mano.

SALUDOS...

----------


## J.C.

Sin ofender, pero medio como que estás pidiendo todo en bandeja...

----------


## Cristh666

piensa, tienes ropa, piensa donde puede ir la rosa ,piensa donde podrias cargar la rosa, piensa y piensa as lo por ti mismo
no te vamos a dar todo en badeja como dice el pana de arriba

----------


## MauroFz

mike pregunta desde su ignorancia , entendamoslo tambien , 

es bueno preguntar mike

como te lo dice cristh trata de ingeniarte vos mismo mira , te voy a contar algo , te va a parecer un tanto tonto , pero yo me fui conforme .

antes de contarte te digo que no tengo idea en que libro podras encontrar eso , pero seguro que en alguno esta , los mas expertos en el tema te diran en cual. pero lee detenidamente esto que te voy a decir ...

el otro dia subio mi abuela a casa , y yo hice un par de juegos , solo dos y mi abuela me dijo muy lindo mauroo , pero haceme otro , que me re gustan ... y yo con cara de ¿ que hago ahora que no se mas trucos?
me acerque a mi abuela y le dije , relajate abuela , distendete, te voy hacer unos masajes , ultimamente andas muy insaciable , y cuando estaba masajeando sus hombros , logre colocar un as de diamantes en su espalda sin que ella lo notara ni lo sintiera  , entonces me sente y me quede alli sentado unos minutos mas , hablando de otras cosa de la vida con ella , luego me dijo bueno me voy , y yo le dije antes de irte te voy hacer el ultimo juego pero quiero que me digas si realmente te gusta ? y ella con una sonrisa grande me dijo bueno ..

luego con un par de tecnias MUYY PERO MUYY simples logre que ella escoja la carta que yo habia puesto detras , en su espalda , luego la hice volar a la carta jaja ( suena algo ordinario ) pero asi fue , gracias a que cuando era chiquito me encantaba tirar cartas a mi hna y que les pegue y le duela jajaj entonces logre hacer eso sin que ella se diera cuenta , y le dije que mezclara el maso y que busque su carta a ver si la encontraba , luego le dije sabes porque tu carta no esta ahi ? y me dijo no ni idea . 

le mostre mis manos y observo detenidamente que no tenia nada , y le dije porque esta en vos misma y la saque de su espalda y quedo  :O media hora pensando como puede ser  :Confused: ?

bueno por ahi me fui un poco por las ramas , pero espero que mi ayuda te halla servido y que los demas miembros del foro no pienses que estoy revelando informacion o trucos , solamente estoy dando una ayuda y quiero decirte tambien que pienses mucho , asi tambien vas a poder dejar a tu publico asombrado ...

pero acordate que todo esta en vos , , ,

y trata la proxima vez de no preguntar tan abiertamente las cosas .

si alguien podria hacer aparecer una rosa asi de la nada , no seria un mortal como nosotros .

saludos

----------


## Nanito

yo plante unas semillitas en la tierra y salio una rosa de la nada, tardo un fisco pero salio ehh!! que conste que salio!!  si dificil no es, solo hay que tener imaginacion y buen hacer...

----------


## shark

bah, quien quiere hacer aparecer una rosa pudiendo hacer desaparecer la estatua de la libertad.... 8-)

----------


## Ravenous

bah, quien quiere hacer desaparecer la estatua de la libertad pudiendo hacer el forzaje clásico   :Lol:

----------


## Imata magic

Quien quiere aparecer una rosa con un forzaje clasico si la puedes aparecer del fuego... investiga trucos de aparicion  de rosas del fuego es interesante.. suerte (no desmeresco el forzaje clasico es como el nombre lo dice un classico solo q soy medio piromano...)

----------


## Mago Gon

:shock: ¿Quien dijo que la rosa aparecería con el forzaje clásico? :shock: 
Es mas, ¿como iva a aparecer con el forzaje clasico? :shock:  :?:

----------


## Afontcu

Claro...quien no sabe forzar una rosa en mitad de 52 cartas mediante el forzaje clásico...nadie se da cuenta  :twisted:

----------


## Aficionado

Hola,

Existe un juego "Rose from a card" que tiene muy buenas críticas y no es necesario un gran nivel manipulativo. (O eso dicen).:shock: 

He estado leyendo las opiniones en diversos foros ingleses y le dan una puntuación alta.

Por ahora, creo que este juego no esta a la venta en ninguna tienda española. O sea que te toca esperar o mirar en tiendas extranjeras. :-( 

Yo he pedido uno y estoy a la espera de que me llegue.  :Oops:  

Ya os comentare que tal. Mientras tanto os dejo el video.


http://es.youtube.com/watch?v=dFoleTyxSfw

Un saludo
Fernando

----------


## KENDAL MAGIC

bueno lo unico que te puedon decir es quieres apareser una rosa? comprate en tiendamagia de antorcha a flor y listo hasta mas bonito se ve fuego y rosa :roll:

----------


## Aficionado

Si, pero la diferencia es que con este juego es posible utilizar una rosa de verdad y regalarla.

Y ademas, no queda tan artificial como cuando se utiliza una rosa de plastico.

Un saludo
Fernando.

----------


## gil_abilen

creo que este chico ya no va a volver al foro , nomas queria saber como se aprecia una rosa , eso es pecado :Confused:  :Confused:  de hecho en este foro si , y es pecado para todos los que nos gusta la magia  :D

----------

